# Come on



## Dickicker (Apr 14, 2011)

dont be gay. all lower case = boring. so much for supporting any music scene lmao. later bros


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 14, 2011)

pointless thread is pointless


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## ScottyB724 (Apr 14, 2011)

cool bro story


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> cool bro story


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, all caps makes it annoying as fuck to read. Kindly fuck off, thanks!


----------



## ScottyB724 (Apr 14, 2011)

oh such lulz were had


----------



## JamesM (Apr 14, 2011)

Dickicker said:


> dont be gay. all lower case = boring. so much for supporting any music scene lmao. later bros



Your music is dildos anyway.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Your music is dildos anyway.



Did it just get BURN all up in here? I believe it did.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah the best about about your shit music is the fucking end!


----------



## Dickicker (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn im sorry I hurt all of your feelings. You do not have to act like 13 year old kids behind a computer screen... No seriously. I like our stuff. I think its fun. and thats what its about right? not bashing another musicians stuff. Or am I in the wrong place?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 14, 2011)

All caps is against the RULES. Don't like the rules... don't be here. Simple as that guy


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2011)

Lot of burn up in this thread... but he's got a week off for his efforts. Guess reposting was too much work.


----------

